

You Can Be Prosecuted for Clearing Browser History - ccvannorman
http://m.thenation.com/article/208593-you-can-be-prosecuted-clearing-your-browser-history

======
ccvannorman
I find it particularly abhorrent that laws like Sarbanes-Oxley are being used
to prosecute normal citizens, when they were clearly intended for corrupt
corporations..funny how we have so many laws on the books intended to stop
repeat criminal behavior, but they keep getting used on citizens for reasons
unrelated to the original intent (sneak and peek being the other one on my
mind)

Also, this story is another harrowing reminder of "don't talk to the police."

